# which grill should i get



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

hey everyone, wanna know what people think

which of the following grilles shouldi put on my car?

1.









2.









3.









4. Syndicate Kustomz grill


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

4. syndicate custom, or you can make your own grille kinda like it

just cut out the inside of your grille and buy some gutter mesh and get some epoxy and glue it in there.









you'd probably be better off with black mesh instead of the silver and sorry I do not have a day shot either. IF you want I'll take one later today


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

98 sentra or custom


----------



## AirForce200 (Aug 3, 2004)

I'ev got one on hand like the chrome/black picture, with the emblem already on it. Looking to sell if you're interested. let me know.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

lucino is my favorite
but im a bit of a lucino-nut


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

I have the chrome infiniti grill on my car now, but now its too flashy for my car. It doesn't go with the silver colored rims I got a month ago. If you got some chrome to accent the grill I say you go with the chrome black one. 

I am going to get a Syndicate F/G grill. Its sleek and low-pro, it won't grab all the attention....


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Radioaktiv said:


> lucino is my favorite
> but im a bit of a lucino-nut


i was going to suggest #2 on his list but with a mesh type insert..................jesus............and your dead on lol


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

xbrandonx said:


> 4. syndicate custom, or you can make your own grille kinda like it
> 
> just cut out the inside of your grille and buy some gutter mesh and get some epoxy and glue it in there.
> 
> ...


ive already had a custom grille like that, i made it last year, but the thing is that after I gutted the grille..to put in the mesh, the grill looses its integrity and becomes weaker and one day somebody closed my hood so hard that the grille cracked


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

B14_Stealth said:


> ive already had a custom grille like that, i made it last year, but the thing is that after I gutted the grille..to put in the mesh, the grill looses its integrity and becomes weaker and one day somebody closed my hood so hard that the grille cracked


Just put some metal rods in the frame 

I think that the mesh would look nice...the chrome would match your headlights...but would clash to much with the rest of the look with your car.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

I'd get the first grille, paint the frame body color and paint the mesh black


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

what does everyone think about the lucino grille?
i think they are back ordered on liuspeed's website


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

How about Carbon Fiber? :thumbup:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

^^^^ :redx: but i know what u are talking about :thumbup: its the 99 style bar grill oem molded with carbon fiber


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i say neither.. get a 98 honeycomb grill in black itll match better with your car.


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

yeah, just get #1 in all black. Im thinking that the chrome would clash way too much with the whole stealth theme :thumbup:


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

B14_Stealth said:


> what does everyone think about the lucino grille?
> i think they are back ordered on liuspeed's website


Either get the Luncino or the CF.


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

B14_Stealth said:


> what does everyone think about the lucino grille?
> i think they are back ordered on liuspeed's website


I like them...I think it would match pretty well


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Hmmm, i'd have to say #4 in order to stick with the stealth theme. Like others already have, i'd suggest the lucino style grill. If you go with #4, definitely get the eyeborws to complete it. :thumbup:


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

irontom said:


> Hmmm, i'd have to say #4 in order to stick with the stealth theme. Like others already have, i'd suggest the lucino style grill. If you go with #4, definitely get the eyeborws to complete it. :thumbup:


yeah
i pretty much lowered it to either #4 or the Lucinu grill. Im not sure if i should wait for the lucino grill to be back into prodcution or get the Syndicate Kustomz one.

Does anyone know if Syndicate Kustomz grill comes with the mesh ????


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

B14_Stealth said:


> yeah
> i pretty much lowered it to either #4 or the Lucinu grill. Im not sure if i should wait for the lucino grill to be back into prodcution or get the Syndicate Kustomz one.
> 
> Does anyone know if Syndicate Kustomz grill comes with the mesh ????


Id wait for the Luncino grill, or if your gonna get a CF hood, then get the Syndicate cf grill


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Syndicate c/f


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

JayL1967 said:


> Syndicate c/f


very nice, but my car is black  , i think if mycar was red or white like yours then the grill would stand out more, what you think?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

B14_Stealth said:


> very nice, but my car is black  , i think if mycar was red or white like yours then the grill would stand out more, what you think?


grill n brows will stand out no matter what.. for it totally unique and diff it will def be an head turner.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

u just say that so that i could buy them off of you lol
am i right or am i right 
does it come with the mesh or i have to make that myself?


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

B14_Stealth said:


> u just say that so that i could buy them off of you lol
> am i right or am i right
> does it come with the mesh or i have to make that myself?


It doesn't come with the mesh


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

that sucks , im really bad with that.
Last time i went to home depot and i got the meshed wire ..thing, then i cut a shape of the grill and then i put the mesh inside the grill (after i gutted the grill out that is), when it was done it didn't look like i expected it to look, the mesh was weird.
Jay where did you get your mesh from?


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

B14_Stealth said:


> that sucks , im really bad with that.
> Last time i went to home depot and i got the meshed wire ..thing, then i cut a shape of the grill and then i put the mesh inside the grill (after i gutted the grill out that is), when it was done it didn't look like i expected it to look, the mesh was weird.
> Jay where did you get your mesh from?


get in the zone....Autozone


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

oh cool, its a big sheetof mesh right? for like $30 or so , correct?


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

found this one on ebay today


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

B14_Stealth said:


> oh cool, its a big sheetof mesh right? for like $30 or so , correct?


......$39.99


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

thats what i thought.
just searched ebay and found it for cheaper, i paid like $3 for a huge sheet of mesh, i mean huge, i had to roll it and it bearly fit in my back seat lol


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

B14_Stealth said:


> found this one on ebay today


This is grill is from the sentra 99 ....with some graphics on it


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

yeag i know
, the graphics are photoshoped for ownership by ..the guy who is selling it
i wonder how my car would look with this grille..hmmmmmmmm


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

B14_Stealth said:


> yeag i know
> , the graphics are photoshoped for ownership by ..the guy who is selling it
> i wonder how my car would look with this grille..hmmmmmmmm


Old pic of my car with the stock grill


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

So far i narrowed it down to 2 grilles, the Sindicate Kustoms Carbon Fiber or Fiberglass and the Lucino grill. Which one is better. If i go with the SK grill i'll also go with the brows to put the finishing touch. 
who has the Lucino or the Sindicate Kustoms grill on their car and has some pics to post (besides the ones on Liu's website)?


----------



## jenns240 (May 17, 2004)

i got the CF grill and brows


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

jenns240 said:


> i got the CF grill and brows


damn thats hot


----------



## jenns240 (May 17, 2004)

it looks really sweet with my cf hood, which i gotta get some pics of.


----------

